# Bracing G0704



## Kccurry86 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hello all,

I see some post/videos about slight column flexing in the g0704 and clones during milling, mainly cnc. Has anyone tried to bracing the column to add some strength and rigitity?

Thank you


----------

